# Anyone fishing tomorrow?



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

For some reason pics come out real dark on my puter...Im computer illiterate. Anyway, it looks like you will be running by me. Against my better judgement I will brave the weather also and fish south of Eldora. Since the tide should be higher if it gets bad I will run back north passed the Jones Creek Redfish Alley area. If I see your boat at JB's I'll stop by then Im off to pressure wash the house [smiley=hangman.gif]


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Me and Garry WOULD be going out in the morning... BUT we'll be leaving to go to Miami!! Monday is Everglades fishing with Captain Shane! ;D ;D ;D

catch some reds for us!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Seems a bit chilly out there this AM. Looking forward to some reports this afternoon from you guys. Taking my parents out for a bit tomorrow, so find me some stupid fish.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Well...it was chilly. Jason I started at "your spot" I think I saw Tom in Orl on the way down just south of slippery. I saw two reds in the deeper area between the grass flats, but they were heading north and not into my boat. I had one hit on a mirrolure suspending twichbait, but missed the hook up. Felt like a small trout.

Decided to get into Cedar Creek out of the wind. I worked my way North from Shipyard canal throwing at the west bank... no takers. When I got to the shellfish lease areas, I anchored up and threw down a little trough of water on the east bank. I switched from a 3" Gulp Shrimp to a 4" and just for kicks stuck a rattle in the tail. That did the trick. Dink trout were knockin the heck out of it. I landed three and a rat red too. About this time some jackhole in a PalmBeach motored right across the hole I was throwing in to. Two guys smiling and waving...completely clueless. They were out of their element and when I motored up to find a new spot their plan was to follow me out of the creek...It did not work out too well for them.

On the way home I stopped just east of the main channel along the shoreline you and I worked together near blue hole. There were birds going crazy diving around. I drifted through and landed three jacks and a blue fish. 

Everything was caught on a 4" natural Gulp shrimp with the rattle. I did experiment by throwing without the rattle and in this case it really seemed to help. I also had a few hits on the mirrolure it also emitted sound, but it was the new smaller holographic model with small hooks. I may change out to a single larger bleeding treble at the rear.

You should have good water levels in Cedar tomorrow if that is still your plan. 

Tom, was that you? How did you do?

Tony


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

I went to sea world sat!


----------



## tito (Dec 15, 2006)

I'll see you at the breeze


----------

